# [solved] DVD+R DL brennen geht nicht

## Hollowman

Hallo

Ich hab ma ein kleines Problem. Ich würde gerne eine DVD+R DL brennen.

Da klappt aber weder mit K3B noch auf der Konsole. Ich hab schon cdrkit sowei cdrtools probiert.

dmesg sagt immer das:

```
sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=0x00 driverbyte=0x08

sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : 0x5 [current] 

sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] ASC=0x21 ASCQ=0x0

sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: cdb[0]=0x28: 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
```

K3B und cdrrecord/wodim sagen immer Input Error.

Kann das nur an der Kombi DVD Brenner und Rohling liegen oder kann mir da auch irgendwie Software oder ne Kernel Option fehlen?

SebastianLast edited by Hollowman on Wed Oct 06, 2010 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Sebastian.

Kannst du denn andere, wie z.B. DVD-RW brennen? Da verbrätst du ja keinen Rohling nur zu Testzwecken.

Das würde uns aber schonmal zeigen dass deine Rechte und Gruppenzugehörigkeit i.o. sind.

Andy.

----------

## Hollowman

CD und DVD gehen gut.

Sebastian

----------

## piewie

Für eine ernsthafte Theorie gibst Du etwas wenig Informationen.

IDE oder SATA?

Bios: IDE oder AHCI?

Von welchem Laufwerk sprichst Du denn überhaupt (Hersteller, Firmware)?

Hast Du schon andere Rohlingshersteller probiert?

Hast Du schon growisofs probiert?

Was sagt cdrecord dev=$1,$2,$3 -prcap ? Ist DVD+R DL dabei?

Hast Du schon die Fehlermeldung bei google eingegeben? (ohne sr0)

Für DL braucht es eine stärkere Laserleistung. Wie alt ist Dein Gerät? Hast Du schon viel damit gebrannt?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

IDE

Bios: AHCI

Slimtype DS-8A1P (eigentlich Liteon) Ich weiß das es da Rohligprobleme gibt.

Nein hab ich nicht, aber nen normalen Platinum Rohling sollte er schlucken wenn DVD+R DL drauf steht. alles andere ist inaceptabel

Nein hab ich nicht probiert, kann ich aber die Tage gerne mal testen.

```
cdrecord dev='/dev/sr0' -prcap

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 5

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   : 

Vendor_info    : 'Slimtype'

Identification : 'DVD A  DS8A1P   '

Revision       : 'CX16'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

DVD+R DL kann er definitiv.

Drive capabilities, per MMC-3 page 2A:

  Does read CD-R media

  Does write CD-R media

  Does read CD-RW media

  Does write CD-RW media

  Does read DVD-ROM media

  Does read DVD-R media

  Does write DVD-R media

  Does read DVD-RAM media

  Does write DVD-RAM media

  Does support test writing

  Does read Mode 2 Form 1 blocks

  Does read Mode 2 Form 2 blocks

  Does read digital audio blocks

  Does restart non-streamed digital audio reads accurately                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  Does support Buffer-Underrun-Free recording                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  Does read multi-session CDs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  Does read fixed-packet CD media using Method 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Does not read CD bar code                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  Does read R-W subcode information                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  Does not return R-W subcode de-interleaved and error-corrected                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Does read raw P-W subcode data from lead in                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

  Does return CD media catalog number                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  Does return CD ISRC information                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  Does support C2 error pointers                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Does not deliver composite A/V data                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Does play audio CDs                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  Number of volume control levels: 256                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  Does support individual volume control setting for each channel                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  Does support independent mute setting for each channel                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  Does not support digital output on port 1                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

  Does support digital output on port 2                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  Does not send digital data LSB-first                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  Does not set LRCK high for left-channel data                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  Does not have valid data on falling edge of clock                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  Length of data in BCLKs: 16                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Loading mechanism type: tray                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  Does support ejection of CD via START/STOP command                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  Does not lock media on power up via prevent jumper                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  Does allow media to be locked in the drive via PREVENT/ALLOW command                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  Is not currently in a media-locked state                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  Does not support changing side of disk                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

  Does not have load-empty-slot-in-changer feature                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

  Does not support Individual Disk Present feature                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

  Maximum read  speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x)

  Current read  speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x)

  Maximum write speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x)

  Current write speed:  4234 kB/s (CD  24x, DVD  3x)

  Rotational control selected: CLV/PCAV

  Buffer size in KB: 2048

  Copy management revision supported: 1

  Number of supported write speeds: 4

  Write speed # 0:  4234 kB/s CLV/PCAV (CD  24x, DVD  3x)

  Write speed # 1:  3528 kB/s CLV/PCAV (CD  20x, DVD  2x)

  Write speed # 2:  2822 kB/s CLV/PCAV (CD  16x, DVD  2x)

  Write speed # 3:  1764 kB/s CLV/PCAV (CD  10x, DVD  1x)

Supported CD-RW media types according to MMC-4 feature 0x37:

  Does not write multi speed       CD-RW media

  Does not write high  speed       CD-RW media

  Does not write ultra high speed  CD-RW media

  Does not write ultra high speed+ CD-RW media
```

Google hab ich schon Stunden durch. Firmware ist auch schon geflasht. Das scheint einfach ein Kack gerät zu sein. 

Gerät ist von 2007 So viel hat der noch nicht gerannt.

Ich denk mal der kommt mit dem Rohling nicht klar.

Sebastian

----------

## 69719

Wenn es IDE ist, hast du eventuell noch ein Gerät am selben Kabel? Master Slave richtig gesetzt?

Eventuell Cable Select? Falls ja, versuch es mal ohne.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist ein Laptop. Der hat nur den Brenner und eine Platte, die hängt aber an SATA.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Ist deine oben gepostete cdrecord dev='/dev/sr0' -prcap Ausgabe so wirklich komplett, oder wurde sie gekürzt?

Falls du app-cdr/cdrkit nutzt versuche es doch auch noch mal mit app-cdr/cdrtools Ich erziele hier mit cdrtools zZt die besseren Ergebnisse, das mag aber wohl je nach Gerät unterschiedlich sein.

----------

## piewie

Und kauf Dir für den Test mal einen vernünftigen Rohling.

Firmware-Update? - falls es sowas für Notebook-Slimline-Gedöns überhaupt gibt.

----------

## Hollowman

Ich cdrkit sowie cdrtools probiert, ist beides das selbe.

Firmware Update gab es, hat aber nix gebracht.

Ich find eigentlich das die Platinum Rohlinge vernünftig sind, hab mit denen noch nie Probleme gehabt. Laut Netz soll nur Verbatim gehen. 

Ich find eher erbärmlich für den Brennerhersteller. Wenn da DVD+R DL drauf steht dann muss auch jeder Rohling nch diesem Standard gehen.

Ich werd mir bei Gelegenheit einfach nen gescheiten Brenner kaufen.

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

mh um mal linux als problemquelle auszuschließen:

hast du zufällig ein windows o.ä. installiert unter dem du es probieren könntest, eine dvd+r dl brennen?

----------

## Hollowman

Nein Windows ist kein drauf. Ich könnte es höchstens mal über ne VW probieren.

Ich hab jetzt mal nen anderen Brenner bestellt, ma gucken obs damit geht.

Sebastian

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Also es liegt definitiv am Brenner. Ich hab jetzt nen Sony/Optiarc AD-7580A drin. Der brennt mit genau dem gleichen Rohling wie ein wilder los. 4x DVD+R DL kein Problem mehr.

Das nen Hersteller sich traut so ein Kack zu verkaufen.

Sebastian

----------

